# Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10



## Pseudokrieger (14. März 2013)

Hallo
Da mein bisheriger Minn kota Endura 30 mittlerweile 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und auch bei Gegenwind und Strömung etwas schwach auf der Brust ist will ich mir einen neuen Motor zulegen.
Ich besitze ein Porta Boot 10 3,30m lang und ca. 25kg schwer. An Bord sind, bei größeren Touren, immer zwei Gelakkus mit 80 und 90Ah Kapazität. Für meinen Endura 30 war das absolut ausreichend für einen Angeltag von morgens bis abends (ca. 10km Reichweite 50% Vollgas und 50% Stufe2-4).
Ich tendiere wieder zu Minn Kota weil mich mein alter Motor nie im Stich gelassen hat und weil Minn Kota Marktführer in Sachen E-Motor ist. Von Motorguide hört man auch nichts schlechtes aber man findet wenig Erfahrungsberichte.
Nun stellt sich die Frage ob stufenlos oder wieder 5/3 Gänge. Laut Aussage vom Hersteller sind die Stufenlosmodelle sparsamer wenn man nicht gerade Vollgas fährt. Dies spricht schon einmal für die Stufenlosvariante. Auserdem ist es beim Schleppen von Vorteil. Momentan tendiere ich zum Minn Kota Endura Max 45. Ich denke für den reichen meine beiden Akkus noch aus abwohl die Ampereaufnahme bei Vollgas von 30A auf 42A ansteigt. Ich darf halt nicht immer Vollgas fahren. Merkt man hier einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs?
Was meint Ihr zu meinen Plänen?

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## ulf (15. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Hallo

Für Geschwindigkeit braucht es Leistung. Da Du immer in Verdrängerfahrt unterwegs bist, definiert sich die maximale Geschwindigkeit über die Rumpflänge http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rumpfgeschwindigkeit.
Jede Geschwindigkeitssteigerung (unterhalb der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit) erkaufst Du dir ca. mit der 3. Potenz an mehr notwendiger Leistung. Sprich eine Verdoppelung der Geschwindigkeit würde die 8-fache Leistung benötigen, also auch 8 mal so viel Batteriekapazität bei gleicher Betriebsdauer. Da man jetzt doppelt so schnell ist, wäre die zwar nur noch halb so lang, aber die doppelte Batteriekapazität für die gleiche Strecke bleibt immer noch.
Oder anders herum: Wenn Du von 30A auf 45A gehst dann steigt die Leistung theoretisch um 50%, die Geschwindigkeit würde dann um ca. 3,7% steigen. Wirklich lohenswert ist das meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Pseudokrieger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Vielleicht habe ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt. Ich will ja nicht unbedingt schneller fahren, mir geht es eher darum bei Gegenwind und Strömung besser dagegenhalten zu können.
Das Thema mit der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit kenne ich. Aber man muß doch einen Unterschied merken ob Endura 30 oder 45 montiert ist.
Meist bin ich zu zweit manchmal auch zu dritt im Boot unterwegs. Zu was für einem Motor würdet Ihr mir raten?


----------



## jkc (15. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Hi, mir geistert grade eine ähnliche Fragestellung im Kopf rum, wobei bei mir die Kandidaten von den Motorguides Varimax von 40-55Lbs gestellt werden.

Tendenz geht für mich stark in Richtung stärkerer Motor, auch wenn dabei lezten Endes keine höhere Geschwindigkeit bei rum kommt.

Vorteile die ich sehe sind: 

(für mich obligatorische) stufenlose Regelung gibt es erst ab 40lbs Schub
einen größeren Motor kann ich auch auf z.B 2/3 der Leistung mit weniger Schub fahren
Der Motor arbeitet nicht ständig an seiner Leistungsgrenze und raucht dann hoffentlich nicht so schnell ab
Bei Wind kann man etwas mehr aufdrehen


Die Geschichte mit der Strömung sehe ich skeptisch, denn da wird ohne höhere Geschwindigkeit kein nennenswerter Vorteil bei rum kommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Pseudokrieger (15. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Hi Jkc
Warum tendierst du zu Motorguide?
Hast du Erfahrung mit diesen Motoren?
Welche Vorteile bringt eine Dreiflügelschraube im Vergleich zu einer Zweiflügelschraube?
Um einen besseren Wirkungsgrad zu erzeugen ist wohl die Größe des Propellers ausschlaggebend. Für meinen Endura 30 gibt es einen Propeller mit größerem Durchmesser (2cm). Würde das auch schon was bringen?

Gruß


----------



## Pseudokrieger (25. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Hallo nochmal
Kann mir wenigstens jemand den Unterschied zwischen Minn Kota Endura Max 45 und Minn Kota Traxxis 45 erklären. Auf der Herstellerseite lese ich nur das die Steuerpinne klappbar ist und man den Motor mit einer Hand hochklappen kann. Für mich ist das eigentlich nicht wichtig.
Auf den Bildern sieht man auch das ein anderer Propeller verbaut ist.
Welches Model würdet Ihr wählen? Der Traxxis kostet 40Euro mehr.

Danke


----------



## Stxkx1978 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

ich würde den stärksten 12v nehmen.also 55lbs.wenn du es nicht brauchst fährst du halbgas.
wenns aber mal windig wird,und ein Unwetter kommt hast du noch Leistungsreserven.
ich habe mit meinem alten rhino 54 mit 160ah ganze angeltage auf grossen gewässern verbracht ohne mir gross Gedanken um die batteriekapazität machen zu müssen.
die Reserven wirst du brauchen!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Pseudokrieger (3. April 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Danke mal für die Tips.
Da sich wohl sonst niemand mehr mit Elektromotoren auszukennen scheint habe ich jetzt bestellt. Es wurde ein Minn Kota Endura Max 50. 395 Euro. Ich denke damit bin ich für die nächsten Jahre gerüstet.
Wenn ich ihn eine Weile getestet habe werde ich mal berichten.
Merci und Ciao.


----------



## Hoppes (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Hattest Du den Endura Max getestet? 
Würde mich interessieren, da er als stufenloser EMotor preislich interessant ist


----------



## Pseudokrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

So, mittlerweile habe ich den Motor ausgiebig getestet.
Vom Äußeren her unterscheidet sich der Endura max nicht vom Endura C2. Der Einzige Unterschied ist die Stufenlose Steuerung. Diese funktioniert sehr gut. Wenn man sich mal an stufenlos gewöhnt hat will man nicht mehr zwischen 5 Stufen wählen. Ich war damit eine Woche täglich 10 Stunden auf dem See (Urlaub) und der Motor hat mich nicht enttäuscht. die 50LB Schub bringen im Vergleich zum 30LB schon ordentlich mehr Leistung. Nicht das ich viel schneller Fahren würde aber Wind und schwerere Boote machen diesem Motor keine Probleme.

Einziger Negativpunkt:
Der Teleskopgriff beginnt so langsam zu vibrieren so wie es bei meinem alten Endura 30 schon der Fall war. Wenn man die Pinne nicht in der Hand hält und sie ausgefahren ist dann vibriert sie hörbar.
Das ist beim Traxxis wahrscheinlich nicht so weil die Pinne aus Metall ist (glaube ich).

Ansonsten ein dickes Plus für den Endura Maxx.


----------



## Kanalkopp (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Guten Tag,

Ist schon eine Weile her hier aber ich besitze bald ein Porta Bote typ 10 Alpha. Es soll in Seen/Talsperren und langsamfließenden Flüssen zum Einsatz kommen. 

Habe leider noch keine Erfahrung mit der Motorisierung von Booten. Ich überlege nun welchen Motor ich nehmen soll. Minn Kota soll es sein der für lange Angeltage (10 - 12 Stunden) seinen Job macht. Hinzu kommt das ich kein Plan von der Batterieleistung im zusammenhang zum Motor habe. 

Kann mir jemand zu diesem Szenario helfen sprich richtige Motorwahl mit passender Batterie(n). Autobatterien mit hochwertigen Ladegerät bekomme ich zum Einkaufspreis das stellt kein Problem dar.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Zu deiner Frage gibt es gute Beiträge im Forum. Autobatterien sind nicht gut geeignet. Warum? Das wirst du in den Beiträgen lesen. Die Suchfunktion hilft dir dabei.
Ich habe einen 55A Motor.


----------



## FlitzeZett (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Also...

Es kommt ja immer drauf an was du ausgeben willst.

12volt oder 24volt ? 12 Volt reichen sicherlich

Zur Autobatterie findest hier alles zu warum sie nicht geeignet sind.

Ne gescheite agm sollte es wohl werden. Nachteil das Gewicht - aber preislich halt viel günstiger

Ladegerät solltest nicht sparen und je nach Batterie Größe ein angepasstes nehmen. (Beim Shop Bootsmotoren4you wird das prima erklärt - hab ich privat nichts mit zu tun!)

Motor - ich persönlich tendiere immer zur größten möglichen Wahl - kostet zwar mehr aber dann brauchst den 32lbs Motor nicht mit Vollgas quälen und hast immer noch Resserven an Leistung. Manchmal ganz schön wenn das Wetter zB plötzlich umschlägt und man kaum gegen den Wind ankommt.

Motormarke ist ne Geschmacksache - der eine schwört auf Minn Kota oder Motorguide aber auch Haswing hab ich bisher nichts nachteiliges gehört. Und Haswing ist im Vergleich einiges günstiger.

Ich selbst hab minn Kota und Haswing im Einsatz und keine Probleme bisher (der minn Kota hat mal gepfiffen das kannte aber kein Händler und zum Glück ist es wieder weg)


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Elektromotorwahl für Porta Boot 10*

Mahlzeit,
ich habe nen Portabote 12 (nicht das ganz aktuelle Modell).

Neben einem 5 PS-Motor habe ich zum vertikalen nen 45 lbs Minn Kota Endura Max, da ich unbedingt einen stufenlosen wollte.

Als Batterie habe ich eine 100 ah AGM-Batterie - damit ist es über einen ganzen Tag kein Problem.

Zur Batterie nur soviel: Die Batterien sollten niemals tiefenentladen werden, Grenze soll wohl bei ca. 30 % liegen. Somit hat man bei einer 100 ah Batterie nur noch ca. 70% zur Verfügung.
Vollgas verbraucht natürlich viel mehr Strom als Halbgas (mehr als doppelt soviel, wie HG - lässt sich anhand einer Formel ausrechnen).

Hatte damals bei einem anderen Boot auch erst Autobatterien genutzt.
Die hielten keine 3 Monate (auch Markenware).
Starter-Batterien kann man dafür komplett vergessen - lieber einmal mehr ausgeben und damit hat man seine Ruhe. 
Es wird hier nicht umsonst zwischen Starter- und Verbrauchsbatterien unterschieden.

Für "weitere" Strecken nutze ich den Benziner - der Elektromotor läuft also nur auf nem kleinen See oder in den Flussbuhnen zum hin- und hersetzen bzw. Position halten.


----------

